# Wie werden Matjes industriell gehäutet???



## Heilbutt (8. November 2009)

Hallo,
ich hab´ diese Woche nun schon zum neunten oder zehnten
mal Matjes-Heringe angesetzt.
Ist ja dank "Matjes-Reifer" keine große Kunst mehr!!!

Doch obwohl ich so langsam fürs Häuten und Filetieren eine gewisse Routine entwickle, frage ich mich jedesmal wie diese
Arbeitsschitte wohl in der Fischindustrie ablaufen????

Wird das bei diesen Massen irgendwie maschinell vollzogen???

Vielleicht ist ja ein Branchenkenner unter uns...:m

Gruß

Holger


----------



## wäcki (9. November 2009)

*AW: Wie werden Matjes industriell gehäutet???*

darüber war gestern bei n 24 ein bericht....die fische werden in automaten gekehlt und ausgenommen...dann eingelegt....und das filetieren und häuten machen frauen im akkord...das soll is bei 400 stück pro stunde...eine frau war dabei die schaffte 1050 heringe in zwei stunden

gruß wäcki


----------



## shorty 38 (11. November 2009)

*AW: Wie werden Matjes industriell gehäutet???*

Hallo, ich kenne einen Dänen der in einer Fischfabrik diese Arbeit in Akkord erledigt hat und nach 2 Jahren in die Forellenzucht gewechselt hat. Dieser Däne hat uns einmal in Hvide Sande mit einem Netz 300 große Herbstheringe direkt vor der Schleuse gefangen und diese im dortigen Kleinfischerhafen in einer Stunde geschuppt und filetiert. Er gab uns dann Tipps zum Einlegen und beizte uns eine Schale voll nach graved Art. Gruß Shorty


----------



## Heilbutt (12. November 2009)

*AW: Wie werden Matjes industriell gehäutet???*

Also ist das auch in der Fischindustrie "noch" Handarbeit!?!
Naja, das leuchtet ja auch irgendwie ein, so ein Prozess ist nicht so leicht zu automatisieren!?! |kopfkrat
Ich hab nur neulich mal überschlagen was allein bei Aldi, Norma, Lidl & co so alles über´n Tisch geht.... Wahnsinn, allein meine Familie vertilgt ja locker 150 Heringsfilets im Jahr...  und da sind Grill- und Bratheringe noch nicht mitgerechnet.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## DerKanalangler (14. November 2009)

*AW: Wie werden Matjes industriell gehäutet???*

das matjes filetiert werden, dass verstehe ich noch, der kunde verlangt da manchmal nach.
aber das die enthäutet werden, davon habe ich noch nie was gehört.
werden die nicht nur geschuppt?


----------



## DerKanalangler (16. November 2009)

*AW: Wie werden Matjes industriell gehäutet???*

du bist dir sicher, dass die matjes enthäutet sind?
meine selbst hergestellten bismarckheringe sehen von außen  genau so aus, die sind aber nur geschuppt und nicht enthäutet.
ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, wie man heringe problemlos, kostengünstig und ohne den fisch zu zerfetzen, enthäutet.


----------



## Heilbutt (16. November 2009)

*AW: Wie werden Matjes industriell gehäutet???*

Ich bin mir eigentlich sicher das Matjes-Filets gehäutet sind.
Schliesslich esse ich genug davon in allen Variationen!! :m

Das entfernen geht schon ohne das Filet zu zerstören,
man muß nur den richtigen Zeitpunkt erwischen.
Ich hab für mich ca. 48 Stunden Reifezeit in der Lake festgelegt.
Wie schon gesagt, das schaff´sogar ich als Laie in Handarbeit. 

Gruß

Holger


----------



## antonio (16. November 2009)

*AW: Wie werden Matjes industriell gehäutet???*



DerKanalangler schrieb:


> du bist dir sicher, dass die matjes enthäutet sind?
> meine selbst hergestellten bismarckheringe sehen von außen  genau so aus, die sind aber nur geschuppt und nicht enthäutet.
> ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, wie man heringe problemlos, kostengünstig und ohne den fisch zu zerfetzen, enthäutet.



jo matjes sind ohne haut
bismarck ist was anderes.
nachdem die matjes gereift sind läßt sich die haut wunderbar abziehen.

antonio


----------



## MarioDD (16. November 2009)

*AW: Wie werden Matjes industriell gehäutet???*

Hering kann man nicht industriell enthäuten. Dazu braucht man immer noch einen Menschen.
Matjes wird immer entäutet - im Gegensatz zu Bismarck Hering oder Rollmops. Das Reifeverfahren ist völlig anders und unterscheidet sich Grundlegend vom Matjes.

Heringe kann man am besten einige Stunden nach dem Fang enthäuten. Alternativ auch sofort nach dem Auftauen (falls er im Frost lag) 
Wenn der Hering nicht enthäutet im Reifebad für Matjes liegt, sollte dieser - wenn nicht vorher geschehen- spätestens nach zwei Tagen Reife enthäutet werden. Sonst ist es eine elende Fummelei, da die Haut nur noch in kleinen Stücken vom Filet geht.

Im Übrigen schmeckt Bismarck Hering -ohne Haut- einfach grausig!


----------

